# Female guppy that was hiding, then floating FINALLY gave birth!



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok so some of you might recall I had posted about a female guppy (my largest) hiding in the log for several days. She did come out to eat only to go right back into hiding. Well that went on for 5 or 6 days. Then for 2 days she was floating at the top. No babies. No babies. No babies. She was so clearly pregnant I thought her belly was going to split open. I had put her in the clear plastic breeder a few times and nothing. Well yesterday I picked up another net breeder with plants. I have one already but its full of fry until my fry tank is finished cycling. Popped her in there last night and woke up this morning to a much happier mama and 12 little fry! By the size of her belly last night Im guessing there were many more and she had some snacks but at least they are out and she can be back to normal. Shes going to be the first girl to move into the new girls only tank today before the boys get a chance to hit her again. Its finally cycled and ready so all of the girls will be moving over there  Thanks to everyone for the info and help!

Melissa


----------

